

Firebug 3 and Multiprocess Firefox - bpierre
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/12/firebug-3-multiprocess-firefox-e10s/

======
kyriakos
Firefox own developer tools won't log ajax calls in console. Firebug does.
This and the fact that you need to open the settings tab to enable preserve
log are my problems with Firefox tools keeping me on firebug.

~~~
makmanalp
Hmm. What's the use case for ajax calls in the console instead of just
switching to the network tab? Convenience?

~~~
illumen
Yeah. Why make people switch? Almost every app does ajax calls, so it's very
useful to have that information there for almost every developer.

------
DrinkWater
i am curious, what is the advantage of using Firebug instead of the built-in
developer tools?

~~~
arenaninja
I think Firefox Dev Tools may have reached parity with Firebug. Up until
recently (~3 months), Firebug was superior in network, more informative in
console when using console.log for objects, resizing, etc. Still, Firebug does
have add-ons

~~~
Touche
Firefox Dev Tools still has some gigantic bugs that make it unusable for a lot
of scenarios. For example, it doesn't show evaled code in the debugger. Which
means anything that dynamically creates code (common in development) can't be
debugged. Shumway (the Firefox flash compiler) for example.

~~~
mbrubeck
That's fixed in Firefox 36, which will be released to the Developer Edition
channel this Friday. (You can test it on the Nightly channel now.)

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=865313](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=865313)

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/channel/#aurora](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/channel/#aurora)

[https://nightly.mozilla.org/](https://nightly.mozilla.org/)

~~~
Touche
Believe me I've been following this issue closely for a long time and know the
status. While the large work that was needed has been done, it hasn't been
fixed completely. In my case I get evaled items to show up but they 1) don't
have actual names just foo.js -> eval and 2) don't have the actual source
shown. I think this might be the issue that is blocking me:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833744](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833744)

So while this is "on the road" to being fixed, it's not fixed completely.

~~~
mbrubeck
You can give scripts names using the sourceURL pragma:
[http://fitzgeraldnick.com/weblog/59/](http://fitzgeraldnick.com/weblog/59/)

And I'm not sure what you mean about the source. I see the correct source when
I debug evaled scripts in Firefox Nightly.

